# Case mod idea thread



## w00t

TSF does not seem to have a case mod idea thread.

Here is an idea I thought of that would be cool.
A glowing green atari logo.
Sorry about the gheto paint


----------



## cerver7

w00t said:


> TSF does not seem to have a case mod idea thread.
> 
> Here is an idea I thought of that would be cool.
> A glowing green atari logo.
> Sorry about the gheto paint


good idea, try to patent it no?......if no patent, make it fast then sell them on ebay....i know 3 people that would buy for atleast 100.00 a peice...


----------



## w00t

Cool,

I posted the idea because I have no money to build it for myself and thought someone could attempt this mod. Check out my case mod idea in my other thread.


----------



## Jason

Its an interesting idea. I don't know about trademark issues. I wish I had the skills to really work a case nicely. Merlin could do it though.


----------



## cerver7

i have some modding experience....not enough to build the case by myself...but i could design the layout of the internal hardware and might be of some help on the actuall design......*thinking about it*


----------



## w00t

I have mad fabricating skills (being the son of a cheif enginer has some advantages) I also have some mad wiring skills. I have rolled acrilic (whey tank window) before, but I have never had to glue it together before. As for the rights infringement, I don't think one case could hurt, ecspecially if it is a personal case.


----------



## V0lt

Certainly not for personal use. The problem would arise if you tried to market the idea. Pretty cool- you should make a Commodore one too


----------



## w00t

I looked for it on the internet and I found two of them on the mini - ITX site. Apparently they are not an original idea. Sorry. That is a cool mod though.


:chgrin:


----------



## cerver7

how about a NES case mod....?

i would love that $hit


----------



## V0lt

That would probably be the easiest mod idea of this thread- you could sneak the cd drive under the flip-up hood and put the ps/2's where the controller interfaces would be.


----------



## cerver7

yeah....also make the red light the mb/hd light and the expansion slot on the bottom be a 1394 port/usb port......maybe put usb ports on the front as well.....that would be easy but it would be dam sweet


----------



## w00t

Schweet idea

(Now were did my parents put that old NES) Even though I don't have a mobo to put in it.


----------



## cerver7

i dont have my old NES, got all emu's.....but i could get one off a friend for cheap.....ill look at my old MB's and Processors and see what i can come up with.


----------



## w00t

I am in the process of coding some C and begging people for an old laptop so I can code on the go (no luck yet, if any of you got an old laptop I could install fedora on that you are getting rid of that would be shweet). That NES is a super cool idea but an NES is only 12 by 12 by 5 you would have to use a laptop cd-rom and hard drive to have space in the box for cooling. It would be cool to keep the front plugs the same so it looks like a real NES, maybe you could tear up some old controllers and put the plugs on a keyboard. The mouse would be cool if you could adapt a controller to be ther mouse. UP, LEFT, RIGHT, DOWN, and the A button would be primary click and the B button would be secondary click. that would tie the whole project together.


----------



## w00t

O.K. 
Beged my parents for a job, and they said I could get one. Now I can buy my own laptop (Hopefully)

Does TSF have a logo besides the LCD monitor on the main page because that would be somthing to etch into a case window and post. 


:wink: maybe I will pm danrak


----------



## V0lt

http://techsupportforum.com/image.php?u=1061

Is the older logo. This one's pretty low res as you can see, but I'm sure if you probed around the internet for a cache of the older site you could find it, as it was in the same position as is the new one.


----------



## w00t

Danrak's alter ego Kidd tech is the logo,
Cool! I could put that on a sticker but that is kind of a boring sticker. I will look around for a better logo (or make one myself and submit it to danrak)

Back to the case mod idea thread,

Do you know anyway to make my controller mouse work (It is 3 posts up), Ideas????


----------



## V0lt

I think the easiest way to do this would be to take an optical mouse, such as the MS "Optical Mouse Blue PS/2 Compatible" (I know it's not the best, but good enough). I've ripped this model apart, and inside, it's actually quite streamlined. You would have to remove the wheel and all of that, and you would have to find a way to separate the buttons (may require some PCB modifications since it's on the same board), but the board for the the buttons and the one that houses the lazer are separate and bridged with some kind of small socketed ribbon cable (kinda like a really really small IDE cable). Then you could cut a hole in the bottom of the NES controller for the lazer to show through. The only possible problem with that is that the bottom of the mouse is somehow a part of the lens system, so you may actually have to cut out, very carefully, the plastic of the mouse's base and graft it into the NES controller. I can't quite remember how thick the NES controller was, but if I remember correctly, you may run into a problem there. If you need them, I can get some dimensions for the PCB's and the entire required-to-function optical apparatus.


----------



## w00t

That is cool add-on to my original idea lot better than my idea of making the key pad of the controller the mouse. As for the controller size it is about 3/4 inch tall maybe a bit bigger 

AhAh inspiration, right now I am sitting at my dads mac posting and its usb optical mouse (the actual mouse not the big peice of acrillic on top of it is only about half an inch tall, but with no secondary button. So you should have enough room in that controller, as for the pcb mods, use the origginal buttons, they are nofs (Normally OF switchS), just wire them into the pcb in place of the original switches. That might work.


----------



## V0lt

maybe it would work with a PC without modification? I've seen mice, including mine, that work with both macs and PCs via USB. I don't own a mac or know anyone that does, so I couldn't test this myself.


----------



## Jason

I would love to see something like this done on the side of a computer. Maybe cut it out so that the moon will glow when a neon is turned on or something.


----------



## w00t

That would be cool danrak, did you get my pm I sent to you. 

I could do that with a dremel and a peice of plexi and some glue. Then add some blue neon in the backround.


----------



## Jason

w00t said:


> That would be cool danrak, did you get my pm I sent to you.


Yup, just a little slow.


----------



## w00t

Hey Danrak how about this as a logo


----------



## Jason

w00t said:


> Hey Danrak how about this as a logo



Not bad. looking good.


----------



## w00t

Any comments, sugestions on the logo idea, anybody?


----------



## V0lt

I like it, but the only thing we could really do with it is put it inside the monitor, or else it would clash pretty badly with the rest of the blue background.


----------



## w00t

O.K. I will do it next period :chgrin:


----------



## w00t

Here we are on one of go-l 's beutiful grandcanyon displays ($8000 monitor) www.go-l.com has some good stuff but they cahrge to much for a system you can make for half the price but there monitors are unsurpassed in coolness and the amount of money you need to shell out to get one.

:chgrin:

How you guys like it


----------



## V0lt

those "visual centers" (I don't even think you could call them monitors, hehe) are incredible. If I ever win the lottery or weasel my way into being friends with a millionaire that loves to give extravagant gifts, I'll get one of these. Good god, how cool would that be...

but oh look- they have a graduate program, which means I can get one of those top end models for only $19749.99, 250 dollars off the already low price of $19999.99!


----------



## w00t

Kewl

I just saw one of their tri monitors in action at the ICU in our hospital on our island. It had at least 30 heart monitors on screen monitoring patients in the ICU, that was kewl.


----------



## w00t

New case mod idea "The turbine"

Roll some sheat metal into a 360mm diameter cylinder long enough for a mobo. on both ends mount a 360mm fan 12volt of course. face both fans in the same direction. then on the back of your cylinder mount a box with enough space for a psu cdrom and hdd and other assorted stuff. Mount your mobo in the cylinder and mount some red cold cathodes inside. Put all the drives and plugs and switches in the back box to keep the front clean. mount some conduit on the box and bring it up to mount a lcd monitor above the cylinder. Paint it all in a semi rusti metal paint job and put warning stickers on the front ("Warning turbine" and such). That would be so cool to start up. you start it and it hums to life and you can hear the wind rushing through it and it is glowing red. The mobo would never overheat.


----------



## Jason

w00t said:


> New case mod idea "The turbine"
> 
> Roll some sheat metal into a 360mm diameter cylinder long enough for a mobo. on both ends mount a 360mm fan 12volt of course. face both fans in the same direction. then on the back of your cylinder mount a box with enough space for a psu cdrom and hdd and other assorted stuff. Mount your mobo in the cylinder and mount some red cold cathodes inside. Put all the drives and plugs and switches in the back box to keep the front clean. mount some conduit on the box and bring it up to mount a lcd monitor above the cylinder. Paint it all in a semi rusti metal paint job and put warning stickers on the front ("Warning turbine" and such). That would be so cool to start up. you start it and it hums to life and you can hear the wind rushing through it and it is glowing red. The mobo would never overheat.



Interesting idea. Wouldn't mind seeing it done.


----------



## V0lt

And if you really wanted to, you could use it to test the aerodynamics of your pets


----------



## w00t

:evil: Quite a sinister idea :evil: 
Though that is somthing i would rather try on somthing else than my dog.

Danrak any comments on the new logo idea. if not I might go and make some stickers and sticker up my case and post it in the case mod contest.


----------



## w00t

The turbine is under way
I have 
2x 18 inch 12 volt condensor fans
1x 880watt atx psu from and old cd tower server thing that was broken
some sheat metal
compy to be canabalized and turned into the turbine
and a rich freind who buys a new dell every year who finally agread to give me his old system (It has a flat panel lcd for the turbine)
some conduit
and $11


----------



## V0lt

excellent. Awaiting JPEGs


----------



## w00t

WOW who knew that if you stick your hand into a fan thats spinning at hyper speed it hurts. The fan was just calling me "w00t stick your hand in me, look how fast I am spinning, don't you wanna stick your hand in me" I did and now I have a massive bruse on my hand. If an cyber monkeys try to steal my mobo they will get there hands cut off. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V0lt

Must be something about the teenage mind- I've done the very same thing with my rapidly-spinning ceiling fan :chgrin:


----------



## KiddTech

ouch. That doesn't sound like fun.


----------



## V0lt

I doubt that I got it as badly as w00t did...my ceiling fan, thankfully, is made of wood, and I started close to the center where it wasn't moving as fast and worked my way outwards. I still don't know why I did that.


----------



## w00t

I used to sleep in a bunk beed so one night I woke up and my fan was on high, that left a nice bruise on my head.


----------



## V0lt

wow...my fan is really annoying on high- it wobbles and screams and does all kinds of crazy stuff. I'll only have it on low. I know other people who can't sleep without a fan- I don't want to be dragged into that kind of nonsense.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

i cant sleep with a fan on.


----------



## w00t

:4spam: Buy a hunter fan, they are the queitest fans ever, mine is so queit on high :4spam: 
They are expensive though at $200 + (I still live with my parents)

HALLOWEEN LANPARTY AT MY HOUSE for any of you who live in hawaii PM me for instructions.

No work done on turbine yet


----------



## V0lt

Maybe I could join via VPN?


----------



## w00t

Yes and No Fox

Yes me and my techs have the skill

No I have dial-up (But maybe I could convince some people to bring a road runner conection over though that would still be slow for you unless maybe you join a starcraft game) I live in hawaii though so I don't know how bad the time difference is but then we go 48 hours straight from the time we set up only stopping to eat chex-mix and drink cream soda (A staple of hawaii hackers) I will try anybody else want to join lanparty on vpn if I can get it up in a few days.

Does anybody have a copy of the Blinkenlights poster or know where I can find one. I need one ray:


----------



## w00t

O.K. 5 days till halloween there is no way I can set up a VPN with 2 guys with mondays and wednesdays out of the question (I have kajukenbo a mixture of karate, judo jujitsu, kenpo, and chinese boxing a.k.a. kung fu and I need to learn more since I just passed my yellow belt test on monday) Plus I got three college prep classes so homework is major) sorry fox maybe next time. 

As for turbine I have found a 933mhz P3 that I will over clock to go in it

hopefully some pics soon.


----------



## V0lt

Eh, it's alright. I'm tied up for most of this week anyway.

So, what kind of games do you guys play?


----------



## w00t

Starcraft, UT 2003 g.o.t.y. edition (We are all poor so a less demanding game is needed), UT 2004 ,Soon to be Rome total war unless it sucks


----------



## V0lt

Ah, I should hook you guys up with my best friend- he's number 3 or 2 on East-coast battlenet for starcraft. Some sick stuff. 

I'm more of a FPS kinda guy...not for the violence, but for the thrill. I do own SC though.

Yeah yeah, I know UT is a FPS, but I'm not really into that futuristic kind of stuff, with the exception of Halo. Wolfenstein is my favorite.


----------



## w00t

We also play Battlefeild sometimes when we are in the mode for some realism.

Blinkenlights poster sombody????? Please :winkgrin:


----------



## w00t

Inbetween case mod on the way to be done by 5:00 today. I am taking a mobo and putting it in a cardboard box with other stuff including a raid 0 array (the drives are 6.4 gb drives by seagate that are covered in rubber for quiteness, and dont worry I will mount the drives in a generous amount of foam so that there is no chance that they scratch from being ported around). The box will be covered in duct tape and I will draw on it so it looks cool. The box is one of those candy fundraiser boxes so it will become a lanpartybox and the main node for my cluster. I got the idea from "orange box" a box by Addam Checetti a.k.a. X that he used for his cluster and lanpartying. :grin:


----------



## V0lt

> I am taking a mobo and putting it in a cardboard box with other stuff including a raid 0 array (the drives are 6.4 gb drives by seagate that are covered in rubber for quiteness, and dont worry I will mount the drives in a generous amount of foam so that there is no chance that they scratch from being ported around). The box will be covered in duct tape and I will draw on it so it looks cool.


You're going to be overheating all over the place!


----------



## w00t

No actually the box is desingned to run open instead of closed. I ran it last night while ripping 5 cds to the array and it only got mildly warm and I shot it with the laser temp gun and I got like 6 degrees above surrounding temperature. By the way its only a mildly overclocked celeron and forced speed ram. I will clean up the edges today and take some pics so you guys can see it. I will print out my TSF logo on a cd sticker thing and stick that on there too. 

Hey fox That olds you were going to get did you get it yet, I am looking at a jeep CJ-5 that has only a frame and a body. I am going to empty my acount on that thing. 

Stats

350 cast iron block
Merlin heads 220's
750 CFM Demon
Indy race cam
Pushrods
Valves
Lifters
Single plenum 4 inch rise manifold
Edelbrock perfomer domed pistons (7:1 to 10:1)
and Rods
and Crank
Full angle oil pan

12 inch travel coilovers and kit
pro link 4 link kit
dana 40's front and back
lockers on both ends

4 speed manual
Dual plate clutch
A nice Transfer case

32 inch boggers 
on pro lines


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

w00t said:


> Hey fox That olds you were going to get did you get it yet, I am looking at a jeep CJ-5 that has only a frame and a body. I am going to empty my acount on that thing.
> 
> Stats
> 
> 350 cast iron block
> Merlin heads 220's
> 750 CFM Demon
> Indy race cam
> Pushrods
> Valves
> Lifters
> Single plenum 4 inch rise manifold
> Edelbrock perfomer domed pistons (7:1 to 10:1)
> and Rods
> and Crank
> Full angle oil pan
> 
> 12 inch travel coilovers and kit
> pro link 4 link kit
> dana 40's front and back
> lockers on both ends
> 
> 4 speed manual
> Dual plate clutch
> A nice Transfer case
> 
> 32 inch boggers
> on pro lines



sounds like we got more people who wouldnt mind a car section...


----------



## w00t

What I am hoping is that my 5 point harness and rollbar hold up when i flip it for the first time because 700hp + and equal torque in a supper light jeep (The body was screwed so I bargained for a fiberglass one not much lighter though) it just becomes unpredictable. You mash the pedal and it stands strait up and if it pops up to fast it sits on its bumper and rolls over backwards and it is not a preaty sight (My uncle Todd had a similar jeep and he was burning out in the gravel in 2wd and the back wheels touched asphalt and the jeep fliped backwards)


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

no really, we need an auto section so we can help people with technical car problems...

i think we have enough people for it...

i think i'll start a poll.

:deveous:


----------



## V0lt

Actually, it was a Buick. I know though, those two brands are so similar (were?), esepecially in those really crappy looking 80's models. 

It used to be out on a gravel perch overlooking the road, but now it has been taken in behind a fence. I don't know whether that means that they just took it out for a ride and didn't feel like getting it back up there.

I don't have my liscence yet- the minumum age here in Jersey is 17, and I won't be 17 until the 23rd of November. What really sucks is that my parents are now saying, "you know, you really don't need a car at all. We have two already...." blah blah blah. 

Apparently the Riviera is in pretty good mechanical order, just has some paint problems one sometimes sees on older cars- it lacks sheen on the hood in a couple of places. I don't really care about that; I'd be willing to shell out the 100 or so dollars it would take to make it cosmetically perfect.


----------



## w00t

O.K. Grounded for a few days, My dad helped me out with my case mod but on friday him and my mom got into a fight so he took it out on me. I had my case mod running for 24 hours strait and I had ripped about 12 cds and played a few hours of starcraft already so it had already hit full temperature a while ago (about 90 degrees farenheight) but he came storming in said it was unsafe and made me rip it appart when I protested that even he agreed that it was safe the day before he told me not to anwnser back and grounded me for a week.
(The compy is in peices and the case is in the trash)

Don't have my lisence yet either but in hawaii if we take so many hours of driving school we can get our license at 16 (I turned 16 on october 6th) My parents havent even taken me to get my permit yet though so that sucks.

"Ah the perils of having parents who can't code in C or who thinks that the nic port is the same as an RJ-11 port"

The LAN party had to be cancelled since my parents were in a bad mood so that sucked alot, time for revenge!

NVDIA is offering a job for part-time hardware engineer down here. You guys think I should go for it. Ultra good pay $22.63 an hour


----------



## V0lt

Absolutely! I make 3.50 (plus 10% of the tips divided by the number of busboys...whatever, it's much less than minimum wage) an hour doing the nastiest crap you could think of in a restaurant with 10 waitresses constantly on my back for one thing or another.

I would kill for a job like that.


----------



## w00t

10 waitresses that doesn't sound bad (or are they he men from the planet nasty). I hope I can fill there requirments. I will ride bike down there after school to see.


----------



## V0lt

It's pretty bad...

I was thinking about getting a job at Staples, except that I'd get eaten alive by the taxes, and it's still no more than minimum wage. 

There's also an ISP in NJ that apparently is looking for phone reps- I wouldn't mind working the late shift there during the summer; especially since it's in my area of expertise.


----------



## w00t

I am thinking about compUSA they wan't a part time tech for $10.28 an hour
but I don't know if I get the job as hardware tech maybe not. Any adults who work who have an opinion.


----------



## merlin

Hey all...
I was playing with photoshop while ago and came up with this. 










Do you think this can be shaped into a logo, or maybe combined with something else, something added, subtracted, etc...

























Now, I gotta catch up with the rest of the thread :wave:


----------



## w00t

That might be a cool etch into a plexi panel


----------

